# Ghoul A Go-Go...The Neanderthals



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.....I loved it!  *H1*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

These guys are great. Both Ghoul A Go-Go and The Neanderthals are at Blobfest every year. Great post!


----------

